# Spraying liquid calcium chloride, what to charge, priceing for 275 gallon pallet totes



## Holiday Outdoor Services (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey, 
I'm new here this is my 1st post.... anyway I'm from outside of Detroit, iv been looking for calcium chloride pallet totes.... I'm finding them from $1200 to $1500 for 32% mixtures an I don't think you can Dilute that either .... 
I was looking around on some other threads an saw people talking about .90 cents to $1.30 per gallon..... I'm wondering were the hell I can get it at that price.... because 275 gallon at $1,200 comes out to $4.36 per gallon my cost ... it would have to be $12 to $14 per gallon to the customer.. 
Iv never used liquid cal clor, an for that matter iv never sprayed anything, just used rock salt ... these salt shortage, salt prices made me look into calcium chloride spray

Were the hell are people buying liquid calcium chloride for those prices.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Make salt brine...add Cal chlor at 10-20% based on temps. Usage Rates should be in the 80-110 gallons per acre post treat


----------



## Holiday Outdoor Services (Nov 8, 2018)

Brine, iv never delt with brine.... never really thought about it ..... how do you get it? Don't you have to get or make a brine maker ...
So do you think the numbers like 90cents or $1.20 per gallon are brine prices.... because from what I see. there ain't no liquid calcium chloride on the market for that price


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm getting liquid calcium for right around a buck. Making sodium chloride for $0.15 to $0.18 depending what we make it with.

Yes you would need to have a brine maker.


----------



## Holiday Outdoor Services (Nov 8, 2018)

So do you think that those 90 cents to $1.20 per gallon are brine prices? because I haven't seen liquid calcium chloride on the market for anything near that price by the pallet tote, it is at least $4 per gallon for 32% mix of cal clor from what I see.


----------



## Holiday Outdoor Services (Nov 8, 2018)

Were do you get liquid calcium chloride at that price


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulk. 1000 + gal per time


----------



## Holiday Outdoor Services (Nov 8, 2018)

Ouch, that's not good


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

How many gallons do you plan to use each storm?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We got returnable totes right from manufacturer. Made fresh believer or not.

$1.21 gallon. 305 gallon returnable totes picked up for $389 w tax.

HydRite chemical. They manufacture hundreds of chemicals.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Any one have a contact info for supplier in ct area


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Holiday Outdoor Services said:


> Ouch, that's not good


Where are you located?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Holiday Outdoor Services said:


> So do you think that those 90 cents to $1.20 per gallon are brine prices? because I haven't seen liquid calcium chloride on the market for anything near that price by the pallet tote, it is at least $4 per gallon for 32% mix of cal clor from what I see.


Those seem like retail prices. You can make brine for pennies per gallon. You'll have to call a supplier as they do not usually post pricing on websites as volume matters, delivery and transport, packaging etc.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

How far outside Detroit? We get 6000 gallons delivered at a time. Can get 12000 gallon loads too.


----------



## jdelec (Jan 18, 2018)

fireside said:


> Any one have a contact info for supplier in ct area


Setcon industries in Riverdale NJ may deliver bulk tankers to Connecticut. For 275 gallon totes that I pick up the best I am able to get is 2.50 per gallon for 100% liquid calcium chloride.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Holiday Outdoor Services said:


> So do you think that those 90 cents to $1.20 per gallon are brine prices? because I haven't seen liquid calcium chloride on the market for anything near that price by the pallet tote, it is at least $4 per gallon for 32% mix of cal clor from what I see.


yes i think those are BRINE prices


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Holiday Outdoor Services said:


> Hey,
> I'm new here this is my 1st post.... anyway I'm from outside of Detroit, iv been looking for calcium chloride pallet totes.... I'm finding them from $1200 to $1500 for 32% mixtures an I don't think you can Dilute that either ....
> I was looking around on some other threads an saw people talking about .90 cents to $1.30 per gallon..... I'm wondering were the hell I can get it at that price.... because 275 gallon at $1,200 comes out to $4.36 per gallon my cost ... it would have to be $12 to $14 per gallon to the customer..
> Iv never used liquid cal clor, an for that matter iv never sprayed anything, just used rock salt ... these salt shortage, salt prices made me look into calcium chloride spray
> ...


Holiday Outdoor Services, you can get Liquid Calcium Chloride right here in Grand Rapids, Michigan for much cheaper than what you're paying if nothing closer to you... Hey! You can buy several totes and put them on a trailer bring'em here to fill up and take back with you cheaper than you're paying! #GeezBro
Look, here is some information for you my brother. I had opportunity to befriend one of the owners few years ago. Good guy. Give him a call here is info. Tell Bob Richard Johnson "Spyder" from Grand Rapids, MI told you to give him a call! OH they deliver! Hope this helps you out. I'm still working on switching my sprayer over from 2 weak electric pumps to my 5hp gas. GOtta do some plumbing, need a valve for boom shutoff and hose back to tank to prevent deadhead. Don't know what I'm doing but I'm a get it done. ) . Here's the prices my area:

*Kent County # 1 & # 2 Filling Stations Pricing Structure
8/2/2018 thru 4/15/2019:*

*# 1 Location:* 1701 Clyde Park, Wyoming, Mi. 
*# 2 Location: *3759 Broadmoor, Grand Rapids, Mi.

*Parameters of Use: *


Metered gallons to be charged to Filling Station Approved Client Users.
Must have approved documents on file with LSI for Accountability.
Clients must meet criteria, established by LSI, to be authorized for Tier Pricing Achievements----such as Credit Worthiness for issuance to Dispenser, adherence to payment terms, and appropriate preparedness for any bulk deliveries made to client's site.

***New Client Kent County # 1 Filling Station Tier Pricing:*

0-12,000/gal Tier Three $0.45/gal
12,001-36,000/gal Tier Two $0.40/gal
36,001 and over Tier One $0.295/gal

***Note:* Tier Accomplishment can be achieved with purchases from the Filling Station withdrawals *and* Bulk Deliveries made to a client's site by LSI. *Example:* Bulk delivery made to a client of 10,000/gal *and* a Filling Station withdrawal of 2,500/gal achieves, immediately afterward for future purchases, Tier Two Pricing!

Bob Bricker Liquid Solutions Inc.

616-666-5365 mobile/texting/e-mail or

[email protected]


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

See. .45cents.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

So you pull up to a pump put in a card or something for your company. Than fill your tanks and driveway? If so what a grest idea


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

fireside said:


> So you pull up to a pump put in a card or something for your company. Than fill your tanks and driveway? If so what a grest idea


YES! That's all it is to it. The tank fills at like 150gpm so you won't be standing out there long!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll post a video when I go refill


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> I'll post a video when I go refill


Actually, you call and set up an account input your info and when it's time for you to go fill you just pull up fill and go. Great move!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

That’s slick, I can make liquid calcium in house for right around 33-35 cents per gallon. We use Dow flake, and it works pretty well if your not already adding a product like IBG or amp. The calcium boost the corrosiveness of the brine when added together though.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 said:


> That's slick, I can make liquid calcium in house for right around 33-35 cents per gallon. We use Dow flake, and it works pretty well if your not already adding a product like IBG or amp. The calcium boost the corrosiveness of the brine when added together though.


Thanks Broncslefty7! Yeah I pay attention to your posts the past 2-3 yrs. You guys are waaay ahead of me in this liquid game. I'm gleaning from you pros all the info i can... I'm just getting my system up. I'll run it later see how it flows and I'll post a video so you guys can critique and give pointers... I don't have a flow meter nor a boom valve so the pump will just run until I can afford to obtain and plumb those in but I should be able to get some pretty good liquid down. [pray] Thanks brother. I enjoy your informative posts.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

spyda said:


> Thanks Broncslefty7! Yeah I pay attention to your posts the past 2-3 yrs. You guys are waaay ahead of me in this liquid game. I'm gleaning from you pros all the info i can... I'm just getting my system up. I'll run it later see how it flows and I'll post a video so you guys can critique and give pointers... I don't have a flow meter nor a boom valve so the pump will just run until I can afford to obtain and plumb those in but I should be able to get some pretty good liquid down. [pray] Thanks brother. I enjoy your informative posts.


Nice!, there are some good formulas to check out in the "anything sprayer related" questions thread, that should help with boom design and flow rates if your not working with automatic shut offs etc. your in a good spot if youve found a place that you can pick up liquid from. im trying to get to that point here, where guys come and fill up before or during a storm, but many people in my area seem reluctant. i think the best bet for people using liquid here is on the walks. Most liquids are an all star on the walks, and is a cheap way to test and see the results.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Nice!, there are some good formulas to check out in the "anything sprayer related" questions thread, that should help with boom design and flow rates if your not working with automatic shut offs etc. your in a good spot if you've found a place that you can pick up liquid from. im trying to get to that point here, where guys come and fill up before or during a storm, but many people in my area seem reluctant. i think the best bet for people using liquid here is on the walks. Most liquids are an all star on the walks, and is a cheap way to test and see the results.


Yeah! Thanks man. I tested on my sidewalk last week - sprayed a portion of the sidewalk at midnite, it snowed a lil overnite, woke up checked in the morning and where it was sprayed at was no snow. Where it wasn't sprayed there was snow. I'll post that video shortly.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> Yeah! Thanks man. I tested on my sidewalk last week - sprayed a portion of the sidewalk at midnite, it snowed a lil overnite, woke up checked in the morning and where it was sprayed at was no snow. Where it wasn't sprayed there was snow. I'll post that video shortly.


Broncslefty7, yes people have been reluctant up this way but showing videos and the product working kills most of that doubt & reluctance which people initially have and creates more of an interest in my experience.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

spyda said:


> Broncslefty7, yes people have been reluctant up this way but showing videos and the product working kills most of that doubt & reluctance which people initially have and creates more of an interest in my experience.


we get a lot of really wet heavy snow here. the liquid struggles with the wet stuff. so we still use some salt when needed.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 said:


> we get a lot of really wet heavy snow here. the liquid struggles with the wet stuff. so we still use some salt when needed.


Yes. I've noticed the liquid struggles in the wet stuff. But I try to get it down on the ground before a storm. Works best then! We got wet snow coming tomorrow so I plan to go out and put some down for the first time tonite.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck! you cant beat it as a pre treat. if conditions are right we will use it as a post treat also.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Good morning Broncslefty7. Hey which one of these valves should I purchase for my setup in your recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 - Or this one work?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im not sure, VSI would be the person you want to ask about that. I bought my sprayer from them, and i think theres more variables other than the valve. Pump size, pipe size, etc etc.

i dont want to give you bad info, but ill put a picture up of how my sprayer is set up.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 System Not spraying wth any pressure video 1. I don't know why.. Bypass hose has good pressure tho video 2... Videos following.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> Broncslefty7 System Not spraying wth any pressure video 1. I don't know why.. Bypass hose has good pressure tho video 2... Videos following.


Broncslefty7 i was adjusting valve on bypass from closed to open - it had good pressure to me. You think? Note: valve on wand was open, couldnt close it , shall replace it tonite, but it still should've had way more pressure than this at wand at boom notwithstanding one fan tip, correct? Even when I closed boom valve in first vid, pressure at wand was a very minimal increase... I'm stuck. Leaning towards buying a new Pacer Ag pump very shortly.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

what size pump are you running? it may be cavitating if your plumbing is too small and it cant suck enough liquid through it. maybe a clogged impellar? what happens when you crank the pump up?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if you have three outlets from the pump, 
1. spray bar
2. spray wand
3. bypass

if you close one, hydraulics would make the other two spray much more, unless you have a flow problem. on my motor the impellar nut on the vollute came loose, so the impellar wasnt really spinning and i had the same issue. try disconnecting the return from the pump and test with water, see if when you raise the RPM's on the pump if you get more pumping out. If not, its a pump issue. Could be airlocked also, but if your moving a little liquid its probably not likely. Maybe your sucking air from somewhere on the suction side? when you turn it off do you get any drips anywhere before the pump?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Broncslefty7 said:


> what size pump are you running? it may be cavitating if your plumbing is too small and it cant suck enough liquid through it. maybe a clogged impellar? what happens when you crank the pump up?


Pump is a 5.5hp Pacer 2". The only time I cranked it up, I didnt prime it, cranked it up, ran a minute or two, I opened the tank valve to allow water to flow to pump, it leaked around the top pump housing, i then turned the boom valve on, and the leaking ceased, but no good pressure to boom nor wand, however, the pressure thru the bypass was strong as you can see from the second video. I turned the bypass valve off, the flow to boom and wand basically remained the same. This thing should be shooting fireman hose water spout 30 feet! LOL. I may just have to go buy a Pacer Ag pump tomorrow.. Purchase parts & Repair this one at a later date & keep for spare or another unit. I'm thinking it has to be a pump issue at this point! The valve to the wand is open & won't close, but that minimal issue shouldn't have stop same pressure at bypass to be at wand or Boom... correct?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

spyda said:


> Broncslefty7 System Not spraying wth any pressure video 1. I don't know why.. Bypass hose has good pressure tho video 2... Videos following.


Where the 2" hose attaches to the "VALVE" on the tote tank. Is that a ball valve or a butterfly type valve? If its a butterfly type valve, looks like a flat disc that turns on a wire, that valve might be sucking partial closed when under suction. If it is a butterfly valve, it should not be pumped from.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Your pump can create enough suction to suck the flat disc out of the valve and into the pump eventually. When that happens it will cause the pivot pins to pull out of the valve housing creating an uncontrollable leak, not to mention possible damage to the pump impeller. I had it happen.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

spyda said:


> Broncslefty7 i was adjusting valve on bypass from closed to open - it had good pressure to me. You think? Note: valve on wand was open, couldnt close it , shall replace it tonite, but it still should've had way more pressure than this at wand at boom notwithstanding one fan tip, correct? Even when I closed boom valve in first vid, pressure at wand was a very minimal increase... I'm stuck. Leaning towards buying a new Pacer Ag pump very shortly.


Thats not great flow. At idle that hose should be putting out a 10' stream.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Before buying a new pump, shut the tote valve off and disconnect the 2" hose. Put and hold the suction hose into the top of the tote , then try starting the pump and see if you have good pressure. My bet is the valve on the tote is not a ball valve.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

With that pump, at idle, with the nozzles I can see, is MORE than enough pump. Approx 35 gpm and 30 psi.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Where the 2" hose attaches to the "VALVE" on the tote tank. Is that a ball valve or a butterfly type valve? If its a butterfly type valve, looks like a flat disc that turns on a wire, that valve might be sucking partial closed when under suction. If it is a butterfly valve, it should not be pumped from.


Hey Kubota!  . Long time! Was wondering if you were still around... You always gave good information - i enjoyed you and Broncslefty7 & other contractors back n forth over the years.

Yeah You may be right as that is a frickin butterfly valve! I bought a 2 inch valve for the tote replacement, but I swear I couldn't turn the weird butterfly valve off the tote at all and for fear of breaking it I abandoned the switch! Was going to take my pump housing apart and have a look inside tomorrow or nx day but I may just go buy a brand new Pacer AG pump ($289) from Tractor Supply tomorrow and see how that goes. Repair my Pacer and use on another tank build or keep as a spare. Its not that old. I still can't understand why so much pressure at the bypass hose but turn that valve off and have minimal pressure at Boom and Wand...? If it does the same thing with the new pump I know its something simple in the meager plumbing or that tank valve. U think?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Before buying a new pump, shut the tote valve off and disconnect the 2" hose. Put and hold the suction hose into the top of the tote , then try starting the pump and see if you have good pressure. My bet is the valve on the tote is not a ball valve.


THanks Kubota. I shall try this tomorrow for sure!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Kubota 8540 said:


> With that pump, at idle, with the nozzles I can see, is MORE than enough pump. Approx 35 gpm and 30 psi.


That's what I thought! The nozzles are Tee Jet SJ03 save for a TS replacement / generic tee jet fan tip because someone stole it off the boom. I think It should still have more pressure than that and wit you saying that thing should be 10ft I believe it. I seen a video of a guy using a 5hp Pacer pump and it blew fireman hose water pressure out of a 2 inch hose 30 ft! So I believe you!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> That's what I thought! The nozzles are Tee Jet SJ03 save for a TS replacement / generic tee jet fan tip because someone stole it off the boom. I think It should still have more pressure than that and wit you saying that thing should be 10ft I believe it. I seen a video of a guy using a 5hp Pacer pump and it blew fireman hose water pressure out of a 2 inch hose 30 ft! So I believe you!


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> THanks Kubota. I shall try this tomorrow for sure!


 I did what you said. It changed nothing. I'm going to buy new pump today and tank w Ball valve!


----------

